# Stripes on concrete floor?



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

I've been asked to paint 11 staging lanes in a warehouse facility. The lines will be 4" wide by 26' long. What's the best way to attack this? Measuring out and laying tape down and then rolling out comes to mind. Sure seems like a lot of taping! Any suggestions or tips?

Thanks


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think that is a lot of taping and ur plan is one way.
But how picky are they gonna be about ur line.
You could just run a slab of roofing paper onto ur marks. Spray onto it or roll onto it. Spray would look pretty good. And that cuts ur snapping lines and taping lines into one move. It'd save a lot of time oer the first xhoice. And imo it gives a better look.
If you had tons of the lines to make. You make a template out of ur roofing paper. Drag ur templates around. Which that saves you a lot of layout time. How many lines you got probably not worth making templates though. Six is about how many I'd want to have to be worth it. 

Well if u used the roofing paper and duct taped em to gather. You would have six templates. You'll just never get to use em again.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

I will not be spraying, will stick to my original plan.
One day to mark, tape and roll out first coat.
Second day roll second coat and pull tape.
Will be using alkyd paint and colour will be safety yellow.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

We had to do some hitching for a convenience store. We masked it, if your doing epoxy pull the tape when ot tacks up. Or it will lift the paint if it cures harder before pulling.


----------



## minnesota (Nov 15, 2014)

don't wait until next day for second coat.. Just apply your first coat and go to lunch. When your first coat is tacky apply your second coat and pull the tape right after. Don't let it dry. done deal.... If you really want to please your customer then offer them Macro Epoxy from Sherwin Williams. More money for the product but also more money for you.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

STAR said:


> I've been asked to paint 11 staging lanes in a warehouse facility. The lines will be 4" wide by 26' long. What's the best way to attack this? Measuring out and laying tape down and then rolling out comes to mind. Sure seems like a lot of taping! Any suggestions or tips?
> 
> Thanks


If you have access to devoe products they have a quick dry oil. It does in minutes, you can do two coats with that, or top coat with a more durable alkyd.


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

To the best of my knowledge is an industrial floor striping tape which is not only long enough but tough as well. Adhesive needs to be good. But before that you need to draw chalk line for greater precision and better results.


----------

